

Snag a Job Brings in $11 Million a Year, Wins Small Business of the Year 2008 - vlad
http://www.entrepreneur.com/blog/entry/193088.html

======
vlad
The U.S. Small Business Administration guarantees as much as 80% of the
principle on small business loans from banks in order to help entrepreneurs
get started or expand a business. It's great that an internet startup won this
award.

------
alaskamiller
my first job was found through snagajob.com. wow, it's been 8 years.

